# CTEK charging problem



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Sorry for the detail but it might help with possible diagnosis 

2010 car with tracker and upgraded audio including 4 gauge power to two amps. 

I bought a new exide 43ah battery back in the summer as I was getting excessive battery drain as the car is only driven at weekends and often worked on with doors open, ignition on while audio testing etc. at the same time, I bought a CTEK mxs 5.0 charger and over the last few months, it's been working well with charging fully during the week and charging working well. 

Over the last few weeks I've been having an error light on the CTEK charger when reaching step 5 on the steps on the front. According to the manual, it means excessive current draw whilst charging or duff battery. I've been trying to get to the bottom of it for a while in between other work and still haven't found the problem. If I remove the fuses from the audio kit, it still won't charge, error at step 5 still. The only way I can get a full charge from the CTEK is by disconnecting the battery terminals and charging then passes step 5. Put the terminals back on and it will probably be okay again for a day or two and back to error on step 5 again.

I did a current draw check today with a multimeter in series and it was reading around 280mili amps. According to some googling, a typical draw should be nearer 20 mili amps. I wonder if that's why the CTEK is erroring at step 5. I've checked to see if its the audio equipment doing the current draw but it's not. I have a tracker but it seems that should only draw 10-20mili amps. 

My next step is to get the battery checked and after that, pulling fuses individually whilst checking the current draw. 

Has anyone else had problems like this. Is the CTEK just being too clever for its own good. Maybe a cheap trickle charger would do the trick which won't go into error or protection mode with 280mili amps being drawn. 

Any ideas greatly appreciated. It's starting to annoy me now. I carry a jump start device in the boot just in case I get stuck anywhere although to be fair the car alternator charges perfectly. 

A other thing, I have the conform lead and when I've been in a long drive or managed to get a full charge, the light in the confirm lead goes from green to orange with about 10 minutes. Another 20 minutes and its flashing red. That means voltage has dropped beneath 12.4v. When I spoke to CTEK, they said that would indicate a bad battery but it's just 4 months old and charges fine when the terminals are off and charges with the engine :runaway:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Battery checked today and tested okay. CTEK doesn't seem to like 280ma draw whilst charging. I either find out what's doing it (assuming this is abnormal for the GTR) or try a different charger. 

Has anyone ever measured their draw whilst all off?


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

as5606 said:


> Battery checked today and tested okay. CTEK doesn't seem to like 280ma draw whilst charging. I either find out what's doing it (assuming this is abnormal for the GTR) or try a different charger.
> 
> Has anyone ever measured their draw whilst all off?


Andy. 

I have the 3.6A ctec charger and have no issues on a 4 year old std battery. 

You must have a current drain caused by something pulling current even when off. I will try and check my current draw and let you know as soon as my back's better.

Do you have a tracker going faulty?

Satan


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Sorry to hijack the thread - but I am a new CTEK user. I have the CTEK 3.6 and only connected it up today. Whilst charging, is it normal for the control unit to get warm?
Also, is it advisable to leave the CTEK constantly plugged in even if the car is out of use for about a month or so???

Thanks


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Leave my car for a month at a time when goin offshore and never an issue starting it when I'm back


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

G2GUV said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread - but I am a new CTEK user. I have the CTEK 3.6 and only connected it up today. Whilst charging, is it normal for the control unit to get warm?
> Also, is it advisable to leave the CTEK constantly plugged in even if the car is out of use for about a month or so???
> 
> Thanks


Yes and that's what they are designed for:thumbsup:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks mate. That would be helpful. I'm just not sure what the GTR normally draws so would be good to know. I suppose it just goes to show that I don't drive enough. 

Tracker seems to be okay but I'm not sure how I'd know it's not. 

Sympathise about your back. I'm having the same problem. 



Satan said:


> Andy.
> 
> I have the 3.6A ctec charger and have no issues on a 4 year old std battery.
> 
> ...


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

If my memory serves, a standard R35 will draw 200mA in standby.

If you've added more amplifiers for your audio install, can you check that their 12v supply is IGN only and not constant?

I dont know how accessible those amps are, but it might be worth unplugging each one in turn and seeing if any of them are drawing that extra 80mA.

I'd also suspect that a tracker unit would draw some power when the car's off, but I'd dont expect you'll find that info anywhere readily!


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks Andy. Very helpful. Seems like my 280ma isn't massive then comparing it to a standard car. I've ruled out my amps by removing fuses and it didn't make any difference to the cars draw. The tracker is the only thing I have which might take a little draw and I did read around 10ma is normal for a tracker but that was a generic comment on the internet so of little worth I suppose. 

Doing a little math, 200ma is 1 amp per 5 hours. That's 200 hours for 40 amps so a normal 40 amp hour battery will last around 8 days. That seems low. My last car sat in the garage for nearly 3 weeks whilst I went on holiday and started first time. That had a tracker too. Or is my maths wrong.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sorry should have been a little more precise.

Standby happens for 60 minutes after you lock the car

Quote:
"In order to prevent the battery from discharging, the battery saver system will cut off the power supply when all doors are closed, the selector lever is in the P position and the ignition switch is left in the ACC position for 60 minutes"

So, after 60 minutes after you lock your car, the battery save system should drop that 200mA down to a much lower figure which I do not know.

Maybe your CTEK is trying to charge the battery within that 60 minute window? Maybe use a timer plug to turn the CTEK unit on after that period and see what happens?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Interesting you should say that Andy. I went out to the garage a good couple of hours after putting her away and put the charger on just as a last chance thing tonight. Not something I would normally do and it was before you mentioned this 60 min thing. Just went out and checked the charger and its still running at step 7 so you may have something there. I'll check its status in the morning and will post. I can live with that although it seems that 280ma is just over the edge that the CTEK is willing to do. I'll run a current draw check as well tomorrow after 60 mins of shut down and see what I've got drawing then. 

Thanks :bowdown1:


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

as5606 said:


> Interesting you should say that Andy. I went out to the garage a good couple of hours after putting her away and put the charger on just as a last chance thing tonight. Not something I would normally do and it was before you mentioned this 60 min thing. Just went out and checked the charger and its still running at step 7 so you may have something there. I'll check its status in the morning and will post. I can live with that although it seems that 280ma is just over the edge that the CTEK is willing to do. I'll run a current draw check as well tomorrow after 60 mins of shut down and see what I've got drawing then.
> 
> Thanks :bowdown1:


That's weird if it turns out to be the problem. I plug mine in as soon as I pull in the garage. No issues ever. Wonder if the 5.0 is too clever for it's own good? Mine is less powerful but perhaps less complicated too. 

Sorry to hear you're suffering too with the back thing. 

I walked backwards into a steel gate stop and the swelling has trapped a nerve. Crippled at the moment! Gutted as I'd planned to start the install of your kit. 

Will try and get you a reading tomorrow if I can. 

Best regards Satan.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Sorry should have been a little more precise.
> 
> Standby happens for 60 minutes after you lock the car
> 
> ...


CC. But surely if you get out of the car and lock it the Ign isn't left in the ACC position? Or am I confused with all the pain killers I'm on?


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Andy. I had a similar issue where the battery was being charged and then the next day the battery would be flat again. I've changed the battery for a new one, and since then it's been fine. You may just have a battery from a bad batch


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

GTR gilo said:


> Andy. I had a similar issue where the battery was being charged and then the next day the battery would be flat again. I've changed the battery for a new one, and since then it's been fine. You may just have a battery from a bad batch


That's interesting. I take it you have a CTEK. Obviously I know your car well as it used to be mine and like I said above, your car sat in the garage with no charger for nearly 3 weeks (think it was 2 weeks 4 days) and it started first time. I suppose they only last so long though and I changed my current cars after 3 years old as it was misbehaving on occasions. 

This battery has been back to euro car parts and has been tested on their machine and the printout said good, just needs charging. He would have swapped it but they had no stock and I said leave it as I kinda knew it wasn't the battery. 

Satan - ouch, that gotta hurt. I have a long term back issue. It's actually a prolapsed disc which I've had for 18 years. If I stick to regular exercise, stretching and Pilates, it's not too much of a bother but I've not been doing that since coming back from the States in September and this bout is my punishment. Need to get back the Gym 

Well, I poked my head in the garage and it's still on step 7 so can only assume it's been charging all night :squintdan would still be good to see what another GTRs reading is. Satan, don't stress yourself now. It can wait. If you get the surround off from around the battery at some point, it will give you incentive for your power wire install  I noticed a nice grommet behind the battery yesterday. You won't see it until you take it out but I thought that was only on US cars but seems not :smokin:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Satan, I think the ACC is a misprint in the Nissan tech docs!

I read it late last night with a stinking head cold and didn't spot that! I took as being car OFF for 60 mins


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Andy yes there is a grommet behind the battery. It's why some if us have had wet passenger footwells in torrential rain


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Spoke too soon. Battery hadn't charged at all over night. It just sat at step 7 over night doing nothing. Voltage was 11.7 when I checked. I noticed the comfort indicator was flashing red so I checked before I got her out of the garage. I could tell by the way it started it hadn't charged as well. 

Starting to piss me off now. Had to take it for a drive for twenty minutes to get some charge in it so I could carry on with my audio work. Think I just going to buy another charger and see what it does. 

Once again, on return from the drive, the indicator was green and my voltage was 12.7. Ten minutes later it was flashing orange and was 12.3 and it will shortly be red I'm sure.


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

had very similar problems with my golf,(i know its not the same car)drove for 20 mins went shopping came out and i had a flat battery,called rac he came out and done a diagnostic check on my battery,which took 15 mins with a printout as well,he said my battery's fine, it failed me about 7 times over the course of a month,i was thinking of everything else that it could be,changed the battery 2 months ago on no problems,


simon


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes I have the ctek too. I also got the battery checked and they said it was holding the charge but one thing they can't check is if it's holding a charge when it's on the car and upto temperature. But the next day I would check the battery and it would be flat. New battery solved my issue though. 
I'd see if they can swap it for you and give that a try. At least that way you can eliminate if it's a dodgy battery or not.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I've borrowed a charger from a neighbour and am charging now. Will leave it 24 hours and see what happens.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

as5606 said:


> I've borrowed a charger from a neighbour and am charging now. Will leave it 24 hours and see what happens.


Andy

Be really careful mate. High current chargers can cook the battery and burn out the alternator. Disconnect the terminals and keep a very close eye on the battery. 

Don't leave on high charge all night it will damage the battery. 

Satan.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

G2GUV said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread - but I am a new CTEK user. I have the CTEK 3.6 and only connected it up today. Whilst charging, is it normal for the control unit to get warm?
> Also, is it advisable to leave the CTEK constantly plugged in even if the car is out of use for about a month or so???
> 
> Thanks


I have a CTEK mxs5 and it gets hot! I was worried about it until had a google up on it where others were similarly reporting and the batteries it was charging were being charged ok. So I think it getting warm is normal. In any event I always leave it on concrete/non flammable surface in case now ;-)


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Satan, I think the ACC is a misprint in the Nissan tech docs!
> 
> I read it late last night with a stinking head cold and didn't spot that! I took as being car OFF for 60 mins


Andy

Are you sure this doesn't relate to the fact that you can't leave the "ignition" on for over an hour and that it cuts out after that time?

I know this was an issue with updating the Sat nav with new discs.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

as5606 said:


> Sorry for the detail but it might help with possible diagnosis
> 
> 2010 car with tracker and upgraded audio including 4 gauge power to two amps.
> 
> ...


I checked my "at rest" current draw on the GT-R tonight. All doors shut, lights off etc, but not locked so alarm not on.

My current draw started at 840mA for about 30 seconds and then gradually dropped to a steady state reading of 210mA.

Just out or interest I checked my 02 plate oil burner Bora and got a reading of 142mA. So i guess something with all the electronics that a GT-R has, 210mA isn't that bad.

If anybody else checks their's, please post the reading especially if you have a tracker fitted.

Hope this helps Andy.

Satan


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Just wanted to thank satan for all his help recently over this. We've spoken a few times and he's helped me try to identify what it is. It seems that my 280ma draw isn't that excessive as mine has a tracker and maybe being the newer model (10 plate as opposed to Satans 09) makes a little difference. Saying that, We haven't fully worked out what it is that's stopping my CTEK from charging. My neighbours charger put in a good full charge and even when it was taken off and left without a charger for 10 hours, I still had a green flashing comfort indicator on the CTEK lead which is the first time in such a long time. First thing I've done is ordered a simple 5 amp charger to get me by. I think I will get my CTEK swapped under warranty. I'm starting to think its that, or at least it's not happy about my car. I've got a few more tests to do once the car comes back out of the garage later this week and I will update when I know a little more. 

I think satan may have a point about the 60 minute thing. Reading it again, it sounds like the problem people get when trying to update their sat navs and not something that happens without ACC being on. I would need to test the current for over 60 minutes to be sure which I might get to do just to see.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I always thought the CTEK chargers were a slow charger anyway with the idea being they were only fitted to the car when it was stored away?

I've been using mine on my 33 and 35 and never had an issue on either


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

TREG said:


> I always thought the CTEK chargers were a slow charger anyway with the idea being they were only fitted to the car when it was stored away?
> 
> I've been using mine on my 33 and 35 and never had an issue on either


They're trickle chargers once the battery is up to capacity, the 5 that the OP and I have indicates that 5 amps are pushed into the battery during the charging cycle, the charger then goes into maintenance mode.
Works fine on the Lotus, hopefully it will work well on the GT-R when it appears next year!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

goRt said:


> They're trickle chargers once the battery is up to capacity, the 5 that the OP and I have indicates that 5 amps are pushed into the battery during the charging cycle, the charger then goes into maintenance mode.
> Works fine on the Lotus, hopefully it will work well on the GT-R when it appears next year!



As I thought mate.
So if your leaving the lights, radio on without running the car the battery will discharge quicker than it would charge back up even if it was left over night.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

TREG said:


> As I thought mate.
> So if your leaving the lights, radio on without running the car the battery will discharge quicker than it would charge back up even if it was left over night.


Radio and lights shouldn't draw more than the 5 amps your Ctek provides, the charging will be slow than if they were off.
When the charge level drills below a certain percentage then the Ctek will go from trickle to providing the full 5 amps (if that was your question?)


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Battery aged out need new one. 

I have gel battery and it's worth every penny.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Agree with enshiu, the optima made a huge difference to power retention and starting ability, but it does sound like your ctek is dodgy.

Could you borrow another?

I can dig mine out if it helps?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks Adam. Remember, the battery is just 5 months old and is a decent exide premium. I'm still not discounting it but now focusing on the CTEK. 

Amazon have agreed to have it back but refund only as it is discontinued. I think there is an equivalent 5.0 model but it must be a new design. I've got a returns label from them so should be refunded soon. 

I would love to borrow one if you can find it. Happy to pay postage. Other option is to buy another and hope it works.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Just to conclude this thread I started. It turned out to be the CTEK charger which was faulty. Amazon was great and picked up the old one on just a single email telling them I thought it was faulty. I then purchased the new version of the same CTEK mxs5.0. The new one has a built in sensor for temperature so no need to have the snowflake cold mode on a button. Works perfectly and charges perfectly. Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

...and thanks for concluding the thread. All too often when it's positive the final results are not posted!


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

My ctek 5.0 broke after about 3 charges - no lights on at all. Amazon returns sorted a replacement which has been fine since.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

as5606 said:


> Just to conclude this thread I started. It turned out to be the CTEK charger which was faulty. Amazon was great and picked up the old one on just a single email telling them I thought it was faulty. I then purchased the new version of the same CTEK mxs5.0. The new one has a built in sensor for temperature so no need to have the snowflake cold mode on a button. Works perfectly and charges perfectly. Thanks for everyone's help


Andy

Glad to hear you have got it sorted, bl00dy anoying when it happens.:flame:

Satan


----------

